# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  El canal de Enlace

## perdiguera

Canal de Enlace.

La página web del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña dice:

El Canal Principal también recibe caudales desde la cuenca del Noguera Ribagorzana a través del Canal de Enlace, entregándolos al Canal Principal a la altura del P.K. 67, en el punto del Canal denominado Coll de Foix. El Canal de Enlace tiene una longitud de 5,8 Km, de los cuales 3,6 Km son en túnel. El caudal de diseño del canal es de 26,1 m3/s.

http://www.cayc.es/index.php/la-enti...structura.html

Aprovechando el viaje para ver la presa de Santa Ana hice unas cuantas fotos del canal de Enlace desde prácticamente su toma hasta el sifón que cruza la N-230.

El lugar de la toma está situado a una cota que está a media altura de la presa, más o menos.

Se puede ver un primer aliviadero nada más comenzar a ser canal. Creo que se podría aprovechar, no sé si está calculado así, como desagüe intermedio de la presa.



Ahora vemos cómo se mete en un túnel y también las casas de la Administración, perfectamente habitables. De hecho creo que viven en ellas.




La salida del túnel, el puente de la carretera de acceso a la coronación de la presa, el inicio del sifón y parte del sifón.  En el centro en la zona del puente se puede ver un aliviadero lateral, luego veremos su canal de desagüe.



Ampliando el cuadro.



Las cuatro siguientes: el canal trapezoidal, el punto kilométrico, el canal rectangular y un detalle de la entrada al sifón.










Sigue

----------

maltcof (07-jul-2014)

----------


## perdiguera

Finaliza

El inicio del canal de desagüe.



La sección del canal aguas arriba de la carretera de acceso al pie de presa.




La sección aguas abajo de dicha carretera. Esta sección pasa por encima del canal de Pinyana mediante un puente canal y desemboca en el río Noguera Ribagorzana.






Por último, tres imágenes del sifón que cruza la N-340.

----------

maltcof (07-jul-2014)

----------

